# Brians Flying Circus---



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 25, 2009)

I just finished my air distribution manifold about half an hour ago, and of course, I just had to see if it worked----And it does. I have never had all of my engines running at the same time before, so this was a first. Tomorrow I will hook the double acting wobbler up to the slinky machine, and the twin horizontal engine up to the varying load device, and hope like heck they will all run that way. This week I will have to do some kind of technical write up on each of the various engines to explain to people at the steam show next weekend exactly what it is that they are looking at.


----------



## Maryak (Jul 25, 2009)

Good one Brian :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice Hydra you've got there...even if it's missing a few heads. ;D 
Post more video when you've got the others on it!


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jul 25, 2009)

Brian,
That's a sight that brings joy to all us kids! 
Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice video Brian. :bow: Have fun at the show. If you've never done one before I think you'll find it adds yet another dimension to the hobby.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 25, 2009)

what a show, thanks for that, there sure it a lot of hours of work that to only last a few seconds, a tresure for life, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## Groewrs (Jul 26, 2009)

What everybody else said! I like it... puts a huge grin on my face ;D

Well done Brian! I need to do something like that soon. More work....


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 26, 2009)

Its early Sunday morning, and I am doing the technical write-ups that go with the various engines. This first write up is for the elmer Verburg wobbler, my first engine.


View attachment SINGLE ACTING WOBBLER.doc


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 26, 2009)

Write up for the double acting wobbler 

View attachment DOUBLE ACTING WOBBLER.doc


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian: 
I think you will enjoy doing the show. 
Here is a thread I posted way back when?
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=39.0

and a photo of my display from last summer

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5498.0

I started out with one regulator and plastic aquarium valves and Ts I still have them in the show box for spares. Since then I have built two show boxes I use for the display there is a quick disconnect and two regulators in each box that feed metal aquarium manifolds. 
I have learned over time to read the public and engage in conversation. There are lots of different levels of interest in folks that attend to the show and various reasons for coming . I love it when you see a spark of interest turn into a flame in a kid.
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 26, 2009)

Write up for the beam engine 

View attachment BEAM ENGINE.doc


----------



## Foozer (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Its early Sunday morning, and I am doing the technical write-ups that go with the various engines. This first write up is for the elmer Verburg wobbler, my first engine.



. Its correct name *it* a Horizontal Oscillating Steam Engine, 

. Its correct name is Horizontal Oscillating Steam Engine, 

Typo 

This Horizontal Oscillating Steam Engine designed by Elmer Verburg is the first engine built by me. Elmer Verburg was a man who devoted much of his life to building small functional steam engines. To the people in the steam engine hobby it is known as a Wobbler. 

new paragraph

Just a thought Good write up

The Beam engine write up with its shorter first paragraph keeps the eye attention better. Something about long lead ins distract

Shrunk you double down to one page. Your write ups get better as you go along.

OK I'll go chase a stick now, I had enough of my own essays redlined over the years 

Robert 

View attachment DHE edit.doc


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 26, 2009)

The horizontal mill engine--- 

View attachment DOUBLE HORIZONTAL ENGINE.doc


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Beam engine typo:


> meant that *industy* could be located anywhere.


Double Horizontal typo:


> Double *Cylinde*/Double Acting design



Nice writeups! Bring back lots of show pictures. ;D

I'm still enjoying that video of multiple engines running at once... fascinating stuff.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 26, 2009)

The Chuck Fellows horizontal Hit and Miss engine--- 

View attachment HIT AND MISS ENGINE.doc


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the proof reading guys. I have went back and edited the originals.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> The Chuck Fellows horizontal Hit and Miss engine---



Nice write up on this one. Your "Proud of it" comes thru with a smile

Robert


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations Brian, you've sure put a lot of work in but it's paying off ....... have a great time at the show ............ and do take some photo's ;D

CC


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 27, 2009)

Operation of Mechanical governor--- 

View attachment MECHANICAL GOVERNORS.doc


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 27, 2009)

Operation of varying load machine. 


 

View attachment VARYING LOAD DEVICE.doc


View attachment VARYING LOAD DEVICE.doc


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 27, 2009)

Today I got all of my "Technical write-ups" laminated and scrounged around in my shed untill I discovered a 2 x 10' x 6 foot pine plank to mount all my stuff on. The plank is about a foot too short, but I'm going to use it anyways.--my costs to display this stuff in a local steam fair are now over $100, and I am to cheap to buy a longer plank. I have to hunt around tomorrow untill I find something to use for a backboard to mount all my Tech Write-ups on. Then I will stain and clear-coat all the wood.


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 27, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I am to cheap to buy a longer plank.



We don't really believe that Brian  ;D  ............. anyway, just twist each model by about 30o and you should have plenty of room ;D ............. but I'm sure you figured that out.

Impressive looking display Brian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......... have a great weekend.

Just a thought, you might have this sorted already, but ............. if the models are all going to be displayed on the plank you might want to think about keeping them secure (ie, if somebody stumbles and bumps into it, you don't want all that hard work getting gravel rash) ............. a bit of double sided carpet tape perhaps to keep everything secure and maybe a couple of clamps to keep the plank "Nailed down" ........... just a thought, hope it might be useful.

and, like I said before, please try and get some photo's 8) .............. but above all .......... have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CC


----------



## Foozer (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy Flywheel Batman!

You seem to have a theme going 

Looks good :bow:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 27, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> We don't really believe that Brian  ;D  ............. anyway, just twist each model by about 30o and you should have plenty of room ;D ............. but I'm sure you figured that out.
> 
> Impressive looking display Brian
> 
> ...



Crewcab---So right you are!!! This afternoon I drilled 3/16" holes in ALL the engine bases and in ALL the driven mechanisms. They are screwnailed to the plank. And the plank will be C-clamped to the display table.--Everything is all apart now with a nice coat of walnut stain on the plank and the backsplash---All the wood will get a couple of clearcoats of Varathene. The dark walnut colour should make the aluminum and brass really show up well.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 27, 2009)

Very Impressive Display Brian! Thm:

Rick


----------



## dsquire (Jul 27, 2009)

Brian

You are going to have one very sharp looking display there. All that hard work is really coming together. :bow: :bow:

I have ordered sunshine for the weekend for you as I don't want to see any rust spots on any of that fine looking machinery.

Have a good Show.

cheers

Don


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 28, 2009)

Pleased to be of assistance Brian, hope Don's weather order gets through in time ;D

CC


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 29, 2009)

OKAY!!! We're ready for the show---


----------



## Foozer (Jul 29, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> OKAY!!! We're ready for the show---




Buttered Popcorn? don't know why that comes to mind.

Looking good, oh ya, 1 "L" in until


Robert


----------

